# Luxeon T LEDs announced



## anuragwap (Dec 3, 2012)

Press release here. There are 95 CRI options with R9 of 90. Great if they can give us something like Nichia 219 at a lower price and 4000+K CCT. 

EDIT: More info here. From the datasheet, 95 CRI version comes only in 3000K, sigh! I won't be surprised if they are never available in real life, they have done this before with many announced products.


----------



## saabluster (Dec 3, 2012)

If they can deliver on the promises in that press release then this will be an incredible little LED. I really like that they are releasing the high CRI stuff first and then bringing out the 70 CRI parts. It is a sign they are more in tune with the market IMO.


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the link.

Interested to see the real brightness/color temp numbers of those 95 CRI Lux Ts.


----------



## croled (Dec 4, 2012)

http://www.philipslumileds.com/uploads/382/DS106-pdf

Looks like rebel es(2mm2) chip,with 10-15% improvement.
3K/W? That looks low(xm-l is 2.5).Datasheet says 1050mA max current,but with thermal resistance that low,2 Amps would be piece of cake.
Hard to compare lm/w with low CRI xp-g2.


----------



## ICUDoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks good so far- can't see them in the store at Future, though....
And thanks for that pdf link- looks like the chip is 1.45x1.25mm in size?


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh, I'm sure that the 95CRI part will be available ... in minuscule quantities to Lumileds' most favored customers at a fantastic price.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Dec 5, 2012)

Noted "Laser Mark Area" on the bottom of the package. I wonder if Luxeon is going to start etching binning info onto individual LEDs?

Also wonder how the rectangular die will affect our beams in reflectors.

More LEDs is never a bad thing


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 5, 2012)

I think a rectangular die might give a more oval hotspot. The 90+ CRI ones are all too warm for my taste though.


----------



## ICUDoc (Dec 5, 2012)

Gunner12 said:


> I think a rectangular die might give a more oval hotspot. The 90+ CRI ones are all too warm for my taste though.


Really, Gunner12? Have you tried the Nichias at 4000-4500K? (which I think is a great CCT)- to each his own, I guess


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 6, 2012)

I haven't tried the Nichia 219 high CRI LEDs, but I do have a Seoul P4 93 CRI with a neutral tint and I really like it. The Luxeon Ts at 90+ CRI are all too warm for my taste (at least according to the spec sheet).


----------



## SemiMan (Dec 6, 2012)

As much as the good CRI/efficiency is important, what I consider as a designer (okay, when not fighting fires) as really cool, is the mix of CRI, efficiency, and really tight color binning in single emitters. Many of the things I have developed are either lower volume and/or a bunch in a given area. Cree is usually a write-off I find unless you use a multi-die package. Nichia can be tolerable, but still issues. This is fantastic for many of the things I do. Sure I would like another 10+ lumens/watt, but this is a real time saver and enabler. It may not matter much for flashlights though.


----------



## croled (Mar 7, 2013)

Luxeon Ts finally in 70 cri version:
http://www.philipslumileds.com/products/luxeon-t

5700K and *70cri minimum* version spews 348lm , 122lm/W *typical* at 1A. For comparison,Xp-g2 5000-8300K and *70cri typical* highest R5 bin is 338lm , 112,7lm/W *maximum* at 1A.
Even xm-l2 u2 is about 116lm/w at the same conditions(500mA/mm2,85C).
Now something like that in xm-l size...


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 7, 2013)

It looks like there's practically no droop at higher currents. The 5700K part outputs 136 lumens @ 350 mA. If there was no droop you would have 388.6 lumens at 1 amp. The 348 lumens the part actually does give at that current is only 10.6% less.


----------



## SemiMan (Mar 7, 2013)

jtr1962 said:


> It looks like there's practically no droop at higher currents. The 5700K part outputs 136 lumens @ 350 mA. If there was no droop you would have 388.6 lumens at 1 amp. The 348 lumens the part actually does give at that current is only 10.6% less.



I like the tolerable CRI, 4000K parts at 140 lumens/watt.

Would be nice to see the LM80 data. Lumileds parts tend to take more abuse without degradation versus Cree. That could spell less lumen depreciation at lower currents ... great for long life products and/or less derating during design.


No bins! ... what a concept too ... on color and brightness it looks like. Seems like a great real world part.

As a side note, noticed that Mouser is carrying Lumileds now.


Semiman


----------



## anuragwap (Mar 7, 2013)

deleted (nevermind)


----------



## StudFreeman (Jun 9, 2013)

Anybody try these yet?


----------



## evgeniy (Sep 3, 2013)

Hmm, new ZebraLight SC62d will be with Luxeon T 5000K .


----------



## radellaf (Oct 3, 2014)

Die shot of the SC52d emitter on low moon mode. What I'd like to know is how badly (or if) they're overdriving it to get 300OTF lumens from the 85CRI 5000K part. I don't think you get quite 300 off the emitter at the spec'd limit of 1 Amp. I'm not even sure if they changed the circuit from whatever current they were using (1.5A?) to get 500lm OTF from the XM-L.

So, overdriving a Lux T at maybe 1.5A? How bad would that be?






link


----------



## SemiMan (Oct 4, 2014)

It is speced at 300 lumens at 85C and 1amp on the >80cri 5000k part. It is rated I believe to 1.2A so 300 otf is possible though perhaps overstated by 5-10%.


----------



## radellaf (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok, good to know. I can't find that spec sheet, but I won't worry about it. I just realized, and read the whole thread, for the SC62d and c. They run the Lux T flat-out and continuously at 300+ claimed lumens and nobody seems to have popped an emitter. The 52d only drives it that hard for one minute at a time so I guess I won't worry. I certainly enjoy the turbo mode and am glad it can handle it.


----------

